# i need help on my 620!!!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

well it all started on sunday when i mixed my Sae 30 oil with some Sae 40 oil then my motor began to sputter and just stall on me when i would get on the gas. so then i couldnt get it started. well yesterday i changed my oil and the oil filter and i finally got it to run and i took it out today for a test drive. it was fine until it warmed up then it started again!! I read the my shop manuel and it said it might be sparkplugs or i might be running rich. i think im running rich because i took out one of my sparkplugs and it was all black even tho i just changed then like 1000 miles ago. if any one has any suggestions please help me.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

You should try using 20-50 or just 30w by its self. I never heard of anybody mixing oils like that. After that you'll want to check timing. Oh and what happend to one of my cars check the fuel bowl level in the carb. It should be at least 80% filled. If its less than that there is your problem you have a leak. Check all hoses for leaks. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*i got it fixed!*

well i changed the oil back to 30w and that didnt do it so i couldnt understand the problem so i went to my auto shop teacher and he found a huge vacume leak. I thought it was all fixed but then after school i was going down the road and it just died. so i on friday he said that it might be the condenser, the coil, or the fuel pressure because webber's are fuel pressure sensitive so i replaced the condenser and it seemed to do the trick. i was driving around all day today and i didnt have a problem so i hope that was it. thanks for replying tho.
Ps. do you have to pay to get some pictures on here?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

li'l Hustler said:


> Ps. do you have to pay to get some pictures on here?


Hmmm... I'm not sure if paid members can upload pics.

That's an interesting problem. I had one that confused me for a long time. I was driving along in my old b11 taking shifts to 7000 rpm, and one day it started running bad. it would run for 5 or 10 minutes then strangely stop and not run for a while, was a real puzzler, checked fuel filters and all kinds of stuff. Turned out that the insides of the distributor had self-destructed. changed the dizzy and never had that problem again.


----------

